
Ask HN: Ways to support people losing their job by Covid-19 - Madrigal
As more cities across the US ban large gatherings, more and more businesses are being put either on reduced hours or being closed altogether, for we don&#x27;t know how long. This will result in a lot of staff being at least temporarily being laid off. Is there any organization that focus on these workers that I can contribute to? If not, what&#x27;s the best way to help?
======
munk-a
In theory the best organization to handle this is the US Government, no
charitable organization could hope to cover the costs of lost wages - though
Bezos might be able to float everyone for a while if he decided to act
personally.

------
duxup
I think the best route is to write your representatives and ask them to
provide support from the government.

If you know someone you can help but the US government has entire systems
dedicated to helping folks out who are out of work.

------
Dahoon
Tell them to vote for someone else next time and cross your fingers.

